# Newt: Poor Children Have "No Habits of Working"



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 1, 2011)

Once again, some people absolutely hate hearing the truth.  The media will likely have a field day with this.

Newt: Poor Children Have "No Habits of Working" - Fox News

Gears McGilf: Likes this

Y'all have at it.


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 1, 2011)

I know plenty of middle class & wealthy kids who have "no habits of working" too. 

I'd love to see some stats on that broad generalization he's making. It feels like something a guy of his knowledge should know better than to be spewing. I thought the US population was a little more evolved than that. Maybe we're devolving at this point.

Politically speaking, I don't like the dems or the libs, but my God, the Reps are their own worst enemy. I had a lot of respect for Newt in terms of about the only guy on amongst the Republican presidential contenders who has the knowledge and expertise in navigating the "governmental waters", though I just can't see him winning any elections because he's just not much of a "people person". But with statements like this, he just seems to be completely disconnected from reality and living in an era 50 yrs out of date.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, trust fund brats are just as worthless.  But, I don't think he's talking about an average Joe 6-pack blue collar worker. It sounds like hes referring to kids living in inner-city, poor neighborhoods, who in many cases, are surrounded by people who've never worked or earned $ any other way than illegally. There is a poverty cycle in a lot of poor neighborhoods, where there are families who've literally lived on welfare for 2-3 generations. They have no concept of what it's like to show up for a job in the morning, stay 8 hours, wait till Friday to get paid, etc. The only people that those kids see earning $ are criminals. What he's saying is true, even if it doesn't go over well in the media.


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 1, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yes, trust fund brats are just as worthless.  But, I don't think he's talking about an average Joe 6-pack blue collar worker. It sounds like hes referring to kids living in inner-city, poor neighborhoods, who in many cases, are surrounded by people who've never worked or earned $ any other way than illegally. There is a poverty cycle in a lot of poor neighborhoods, where there are families who've literally lived on welfare for 2-3 generations. They have no concept of what it's like to show up for a job in the morning, stay 8 hours, wait till Friday to get paid, etc. The only people that those kids see earning $ are criminals. What he's saying is true, even if it doesn't go over well in the media.



Its a nice big fat broad generalization tho. Who decides who the lazy ass poor kids are who get these jobs? And what about the janitors who currently have those jobs to pay for their own kids to have a good upbringing? And btw, if these kids are all crime-driving thugs, you're going to give them the keys to the school building? Nice invite to sell the school's fixtures, copper wiring, computers, etc.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 1, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> And btw, if these kids are all crime-driving thugs, you're going to give them the keys to the school building? Nice invite to sell the school's fixtures, copper wiring, computers, etc.


 
Werd.  I would've narrowed it down a bit so it didn't sound so broad.  As far as the kids working in the schools, I'm sure they'd be on a chain gang or something.  You wouldn't want to have them just freely running about inside the school.


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 1, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd.  I would've narrowed it down a bit so it didn't sound so broad.  As far as the kids working in the schools, I'm sure they'd be on a chain gang or something.  You wouldn't want to have them just freely running about inside the school.



Yea, I just see a pretty messy execution of this particular idea.....


----------



## Curt James (Dec 1, 2011)

_Rational schmational!_ If they elect a man named... _Newt? _

I'm leaving the country.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 1, 2011)

If they re-elect a man named Hussein, I just may move to China!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2011)

I get where he's coming from. I've said it before, and I'm saying it now: Most of the poor deserve to be poor.

They lack nearly everything that is required to not be poor. The work ethic. The ability to move beyond just wanting. The ability to see beyond their current position in life.

So yeah, I get where he's coming from.


----------



## Thee_One (Dec 2, 2011)

Just plain wrong.

The rich are the lazy ones. All the poor kids work.
All the rich kids are douche bags.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 2, 2011)

Nor do you!

You have no habit of staying all day. You received a boat load of cash from corrupt activities...Oh,boy, this guy has a very short memory and he hopes we do, too.

This is really why they plan to dismantle unions, so we can bring back child labor, and that's just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 2, 2011)

bad behaviors and bad habits tend to repeat themselves....i'm sure this is out of context of his entire thoughts though.....as always with the media


----------



## Chubby (Dec 2, 2011)

Doctrine of capitalism (profit at all cost) has transformed him into a sub-human.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2011)

Thee_One said:


> Just plain wrong.
> 
> The rich are the lazy ones. All the poor kids work.
> All the rich kids are douche bags.


I can't speak for rich kids. I've never been around them. I did, however, grow up as poor as you can in the country. I frequently went without food for up to a day a half. I was also often homeless.

I'm not sure how you're drawing your conclusion about rich kids. Did you live among them? My opinion is based on what I've seen.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 2, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I can't speak for rich kids. I've never been around them. I did, however, grow up as poor as you can in the country. I frequently went without food for up to a day a half. I was also often homeless.
> 
> I'm not sure how you're drawing your conclusion about rich kids. Did you live among them? My opinion is based on what I've seen.



I have plenty of experience with rich kids, I train quite a few wealthy people and deal with their kids. This is not a class issue, it's a parenting issue. Shitty parents raise shitty kids. As far as I can tell, if the parent raises their kid with a work ethic they get one. I know as many lazy, worthless rich kids as poor kids. You lead by example, if you own a company and just blow off work your kids learn that same behavior and it gets reinforced. It's sad actually, I see it every day and the parents don't understand why. I don't get involved because if I tell them they're shitty parents, even if I tell them nicely, they'll take offense.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 2, 2011)

Oops, I'd like to add...

I work with a lot of young athletes and for the most part I get more out of the "poorer" kids.  The major exception being my favorite athletes who happen to be sisters and filthy rich.  I think the only differentiation I can make with rich vs poor kids based on my observations is that you rarely get a rich kid with a strong work ethic when the parents don't work to instill one.  On the other side, I do get poor kids with strong work ethics who don't seem to be taught that by their parents.  IMO, that is just a case of wanting to pull yourself out of the shithole and it's not a large number of kids.  Rich kids don't need to be pulled out of a shitty situation because their situation is quite good, although some of them try to be assholes just to piss off absentee parents.  Bar none the biggest predictor seems to be the parents who give a shit as the parents who show up and watch tend to have kids with a stronger work ethic.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2011)

Dale Mabry said:


> I have plenty of experience with rich kids, I train quite a few wealthy people and deal with their kids. This is not a class issue, it's a parenting issue. Shitty parents raise shitty kids. As far as I can tell, if the parent raises their kid with a work ethic they get one. I know as many lazy, worthless rich kids as poor kids. You lead by example, if you own a company and just blow off work your kids learn that same behavior and it gets reinforced. It's sad actually, I see it every day and the parents don't understand why. I don't get involved because if I tell them they're shitty parents, even if I tell them nicely, they'll take offense.



I'm tempted to believe that parents from the middle and upper classes tend to be better parents. 

Like you said, it comes down to good parenting. Mothers from the mid and upper classes tend to be stay-at-home moms more than the lower class. 

Also, working parents in the middle and upper class tend to have jobs where they have vacation benefits, allowing them to spend more time with their family.

I think one of the prime factors in my leaving the lower class is that my mother grew up in the upper-middle class and instilled the worth ethic of that class.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 2, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I'm tempted to believe that parents from the middle and upper classes tend to be better parents.
> 
> Like you said, it comes down to good parenting. Mothers from the mid and upper classes tend to be stay-at-home moms more than the lower class.
> 
> ...



I'd agree with that, or more importantly, kids whose parents parents were in the upper/middle class, as you said, because back then only 1 parent typically had to work, so the Mom could devote her attention to her kids' well-being.  The best way to make a shitty parent is to be one to your kid. Kids are very malleable before the age of 9, their brain wave patterns basically put them in a hypnotic state so they are like tape recorders.  Bruce Lipton put it like this.  Twilight Reverie is the state you're in when you are partially awake but still dreaming.  You know how sometimes things that happen in the room, such as an alarm going off, can find it's way in to your dreams?  That's twilight reverie.  Kids are not capable of Beta brain activity (Conscious, logical thought), they are typically stuck in theta which is synonymous with twilight reverie.  They are not conscious participants in society at this point, they are merely observers downloading information.  This is why it's crucial to act in a way that is in concert with what you tell your kids is the right way to do things.  If you tell them to be good, work hard, etc. but then act like an asshole they will become assholes too.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 2, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I get where he's coming from. I've said it before, and I'm saying it now: Most of the poor deserve to be poor.
> 
> They lack nearly everything that is required to not be poor. The work ethic. The ability to move beyond just wanting. The ability to see beyond their current position in life.
> 
> So yeah, I get where he's coming from.


 
Yeah, most of us are responsible for what we get or don't get (coming from a guy who has made an art of failure). Politicians always want to find a way that it's not our fault because it "feels" better.

I've worked inner city branches and people don't even have enough inner drive to shower once a week. 90% of my "clientele" was on SSI disability because they either fried their brains on drugs or "hurt" themselves somehow. Everyone is waiting for the "settlement" payday on their claims or tax returns when they get thousands of dollars back. I've seen customers get their claims in excess of 70K and blow through it in less than a month with nothing to show.

My bank branch was the only retail business in the entire area that wasn't a bar or a cricket wireless store because no one (not even McDonald's) would expect to make money in the area. We probably only stayed in the area because of the CRA (community reinvestment act).

Newt's mistake is that he probably told the truth; however, the middle class and rich kids are probably just as bad. 

One thing I will say though, when I was managing a retail store about 8 years ago. I found my best minimum wage workers at the local Catholic High School. Every kid I got from there had a great work ethic, respect for management, personal hygiene...they gave me some hope for the younger generation.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 2, 2011)

Dale Mabry said:


> I have plenty of experience with rich kids, I train quite a few wealthy people and deal with their kids. This is not a class issue, it's a parenting issue. Shitty parents raise shitty kids. As far as I can tell, if the parent raises their kid with a work ethic they get one. I know as many lazy, worthless rich kids as poor kids. You lead by example, if you own a company and just blow off work your kids learn that same behavior and it gets reinforced. It's sad actually, I see it every day and the parents don't understand why. I don't get involved because if I tell them they're shitty parents, even if I tell them nicely, they'll take offense.


 
This is true...none of the families I dealt with even had the same dads. Moms were all looking for a fix and dads were mostly in jail, dead, or who knows where. I never even really thought of these "units" as families, they were just cohabiting for convenience.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> I know plenty of middle class & wealthy kids who have "no habits of working" too.
> 
> I'd love to see some stats on that broad generalization he's making. It feels like something a guy of his knowledge should know better than to be spewing. I thought the US population was a little more evolved than that. Maybe we're devolving at this point.
> 
> Politically speaking, I don't like the dems or the libs, but my God, the Reps are their own worst enemy. I had a lot of respect for Newt in terms of about the only guy on amongst the Republican presidential contenders who has the knowledge and expertise in navigating the "governmental waters", though I just can't see him winning any elections because he's just not much of a "people person". But with statements like this, he just seems to be completely disconnected from reality and living in an era 50 yrs out of date.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I can't speak for rich kids. I've never been around them. I did, however, grow up as poor as you can in the country. I frequently went without food for up to a day a half. I was also often homeless.
> 
> I'm not sure how you're drawing your conclusion about rich kids. Did you live among them? My opinion is based on what I've seen.



I remember your story and when Newt said this you came to mind...some people do catch bad breaks.
I do believe he's talking about the poor people who expect handouts and have no desire to move forward.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 2, 2011)

You guys are missing the point on rich kids vs. poor kids...

There are lazy rich kids and lazy poor kids who both have had bad parenting and no work ethic...

The problem is that the poor kids live off the tax payer and the cycle continues with their kids...

Rich kids can be lazy, who gives a fuck, they are spending their parents money not tax money...


Newt is telling it like it is, people are just to insecure when someone speaks the truth about these issues...  I  Newt...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I do believe he's talking about the poor people who expect handouts and have no desire to move forward.



The bad part is that description fits most of the poor.



min0 lee said:


> I remember your story and when Newt said this  you came to mind...some people do catch bad breaks.



It does happen. What it did teach me is that all you can do for the poor is setup avenues for those that want to rise up, can. If they have the really good grades, you give them a grant. If they had really good grades in collage, you give them a career path. This sort of this is already in place.

What needs to be improved is the education system.

Changing directions: I find it funny when someone from the middle or upper classes - who's been there their entire lives - tries to tell me what it's really like in the lower class. It's happened way more than you might expect.


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 2, 2011)

ExLe said:


> You guys are missing the point on rich kids vs. poor kids...
> 
> There are lazy rich kids and lazy poor kids who both have had bad parenting and no work ethic...
> 
> ...



Broad generalizations like that just don't fly for implementing public policy. Not all "poor kids" live off the tax payer so who is going to determine who falls into this category, and then the stigma and other shit that would follow them - particularly putting them in a work environement where they also attend school. It may sound like a good and simple solution, but the mess of trying to implement it and the backlash IMO would turn it into a big fat mess. And as I said, what about the adults who would be displaced from those jobs anyway - these are people who are trying to support their families in a productive way.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 2, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I'm tempted to believe that parents from the middle and upper classes tend to be better parents.
> 
> Like you said, it comes down to good parenting. Mothers from the mid and upper classes tend to be stay-at-home moms more than the lower class.
> 
> ...


 the lower class don't work and are on welfare


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> the lower class don't work and are on welfare


I don't think that's correct. A lot of the lower class that I new worked. But they spent it as fast as they could make it. They didn't even pretend at money management.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 2, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> If they re-elect a man named Hussein, I just may move to China!



_Waaaaaaiiiiiit _a minute. Aren't you _already _in China?


----------



## ExLe (Dec 2, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Broad generalizations like that just don't fly for implementing public policy. Not all "poor kids" live off the tax payer so who is going to determine who falls into this category, and then the stigma and other shit that would follow them - particularly putting them in a work environement where they also attend school. It may sound like a good and simple solution, but the mess of trying to implement it and the backlash IMO would turn it into a big fat mess. And as I said, what about the adults who would be displaced from those jobs anyway - these are people who are trying to support their families in a productive way.


 

My point is that if you arn't living off the tax payer, you can be as lazy and as poor as you want...

If you are living off the tax payers stop and get a job...


----------



## Curt James (Dec 2, 2011)

ExLe said:


> (snip) Rich kids can be lazy, who gives a fuck, they are spending their parents money not tax money...
> 
> 
> Newt is telling it like it is, (snip)



What was the goal of public housing projects and welfare?


----------



## Bilal123 (Dec 2, 2011)

DOMS said:


> What needs to be improved is the education system.


 
This is what really stood out to me in this discussion. I've worked in several different school districts in SoCal and the resources that some kids have access to is totally different than what other kids have. You see why some kids are set up to fail while others aren't...

I worked as a tutor for this one family in South Central. Loving family, hard-working, etc (As were just about all of the families I worked with at this time). The kid I'm worked with has a learning disablity and somehow, his local elementary school just kept passing him from one grade to the next. The kid _wants to learn. _He enjoyed working with me and used to work his ass off. His parents have taught him the importance of an education, but the school system sucked at offering any decent services (besides me of course). His parents were too busy working, so many times he didn't get help he needed. I really worry about him sometimes because I know as he gets into high school, he's going to try to hide his disability behind being a tough guy or something like that. Many of the kids lack confidence in their abilities and the school system does nothing to change that.

Contrast that with a more affluent area in which I worked that have individualized educational plans for children with learning disabilities, neurological disorders, hearing and vision problems, etc. They have aides like myself that work one-on-one with the kids and they end up going through high school and college with no issues at all. The crappy one-on-one services they have at poorer districts just consists of scolding and making sure the kid doesn't cause any major disruptions, not actually helping them better themselves (because many of them can if it is detected early and worked on).

On the local level, I always thought that tax dollars should go towards education, police, fire department, medical services, and making the city a business-friendly environment (great job with that Villarogosa).


----------



## Bilal123 (Dec 2, 2011)

ExLe said:


> My point is that if you arn't living off the tax payer, you can be as lazy and as poor as you want...
> 
> If you are living off the tax payers stop and get a job...


 
But those rich people that are simply living off someone else's money still don't contribute anything to society... They just waste precious space and resources.


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 3, 2011)

Bilal123 said:


> But those rich people that are simply living off someone else's money still don't contribute anything to society... They just waste precious space and resources.



really? so we'd be better off without their shopping sprees? remember there's someone all the way down the line who benefits from rich people buying things or spending foolislhy whether it's fine dining, cars, boats, clubs, clothes, etc.....


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2011)

Bilal123 said:


> This is what really stood out to me in this discussion. I've worked in several different school districts in SoCal and the resources that some kids have access to is totally different than what other kids have. You see why some kids are set up to fail while others aren't...
> 
> I worked as a tutor for this one family in South Central. Loving family, hard-working, etc (As were just about all of the families I worked with at this time). The kid I'm worked with has a learning disablity and somehow, his local elementary school just kept passing him from one grade to the next. The kid _wants to learn. _He enjoyed working with me and used to work his ass off. His parents have taught him the importance of an education, but the school system sucked at offering any decent services (besides me of course). His parents were too busy working, so many times he didn't get help he needed. I really worry about him sometimes because I know as he gets into high school, he's going to try to hide his disability behind being a tough guy or something like that. Many of the kids lack confidence in their abilities and the school system does nothing to change that.
> 
> Contrast that with a more affluent area in which I worked that have individualized educational plans for children with learning disabilities, neurological disorders, hearing and vision problems, etc. They have aides like myself that work one-on-one with the kids and they end up going through high school and college with no issues at all. The crappy one-on-one services they have at poorer districts just consists of scolding and making sure the kid doesn't cause any major disruptions, not actually helping them better themselves (because many of them can if it is detected early and worked on).



100% spot on.



Bilal123 said:


> On the local level, I always thought that tax dollars should go towards education, police, fire department, medical services, and making the city a business-friendly environment (great job with that Villarogosa).



Isn't what the taxes from the lottery were supposed to do? What a joke...

Villagrosa needs to have his ass sent to Mexico, since that's who he really wants to benefit. Just look at the Dream Act. Giving tax payer funds to illegals?! Yeah, that helps Americans in school.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 3, 2011)

Curt James said:


> _Waaaaaaiiiiiit _a minute. Aren't you _already _in China?


 

Yes.  I started packing within 15 minutes after Hussein was swore in.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 4, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> really? so we'd be better off without their shopping sprees? remember there's someone all the way down the line who benefits from rich people buying things or spending foolislhy whether it's fine dining, cars, boats, clubs, clothes, etc.....



Paying 6% sales tax doesn't cover enough of the services they use. They use the roads, plow service, trash collection, education, police, fire, Defense, courts, Air & water purification, public parks, the space program. Those same poor people that you criticize are also taxed on sales, FYI, and their effective tax rate is the same.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2011)

Jesus's parents were poor, he turned out OK.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Jesus's parents were poor, he turned out OK.


Uhhh...no. His parents weren't poor. His dad literally owns everything.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 4, 2011)

Dale Mabry said:


> Paying 6% sales tax doesn't cover enough of the services they use. They use the roads, plow service, trash collection, education, police, fire, Defense, courts, Air & water purification, public parks, the space program. Those same poor people that you criticize are also taxed on sales, FYI, and their effective tax rate is the same.


These wanna be one percent are so funny.  They want to condemn the entire 99 % just because they don't like few percent of poor people who get welfare.  But they don't see any wrong with it when these corporation alsa get welfare from our tax money.  What a useful idiot they are.


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 4, 2011)

these 1% buy products that YOU, the everyday person, makes/assembles/packages/sells, etc....maybe you're right fuck 'em tell them to stop spending their millions and put it in a safe and never touch it......no wonder why you of the claimed 99% are poor.....


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree with newt. You better believe my 2 year old cleans his toys up, helps me take out the trash, wash the cars, and work on cars. If he come out with my wife on the job site. He already knows to pick up any shingles that might be on the ground. It's the parents that are failing. Honestly, I think it's because we all work endless hours, have children, and never really get to spend time teaching them. I was taught to work from a early age, and my son is being taught the same way. I hate laziness.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Uhhh...no. His parents weren't poor. His dad literally owns everything.





> According to the Bible (and confirmed by History), Jesus was born to Mary of Nazareth???a young teen girl of poor background. Mary, Jesus??? mother, married Joseph of Nazareth???a humble and poor carpenter who helped raise Jesus and became, in effect, His adoptive father.



.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 4, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> .



Why you hatin? Lol what so now it's not ok to have two dads and one mom. Wait then that would be paligame


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> > According to the Bible (and confirmed by History), Jesus was born to  Mary of Nazareth???a young teen girl of poor background. Mary, Jesus???  mother, married Joseph of Nazareth???a humble and poor carpenter who  helped raise Jesus and became, in effect, His *adoptive* *father*.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2011)

DOMS said:


>



He still raised him.


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh that Newt, always the prankster, he probably didn't mean it, he cares about us.....really he does....doesn't he ?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 4, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> these 1% buy products that YOU, the everyday person, makes/assembles/packages/sells, etc....maybe you're right fuck 'em tell them to stop spending their millions and put it in a safe and never touch it......no wonder why you of the claimed 99% are poor.....



That doesn't change the fact that they aren't contributing to society.  Our society is built on the notion that people will build and contribute to it, not just be born in to the world and given everything.  That goes for the poor as well as the rich.  You can't just apply the logic when it fits your narrative and ignore it when it doesn't, I believe that is basically the definition of class warfare.


----------



## LAM (Dec 4, 2011)

Newt's an idiot and has not changed much, he's the same sociopath that he has always been.  it is several magnitudes easier to obtain positive working habits for those that life in the suburbs where there is a greater excess of monies than in the metro where the vast majority of the poor reside.

wtf ever happened to commons sense in the US?

that's why I despise that POS Reagan, a poor person that hates labor..wtf is wrong with people like this.  apparently they forget were they came from once they "make it"..


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

LAM said:


> Newt's an idiot and has not changed much,



Nope, not at all.
I don't want Obama back and I definitely don't care to see Newt and the usual gang of idiots back.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 5, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Nope, not at all.
> I don't want Obama back and I definitely don't care to see Newt and the usual gang of *fuckheads* back.



Fixed!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 5, 2011)

I grew up poor, around mostly middle-upper class kids.
I have been working since I was 16 (now almost 24).

Most of my friends didn't get jobs until they were in their 20's.

I have a pretty good job nailed down right now, with opportunities knocking.

Most of my friends are still working shit jobs/going to school.

"You can't explain that!"


----------



## Chubby (Dec 5, 2011)

LAM said:


> that's why I despise that POS Reagan, a poor person that hates labor..wtf is wrong with people like this. apparently they forget were they came from once they "make it"..


I think people learn lesson from their past hardship in different ways. I makes some people a soft hearted and caring person, while others become angry and hateful person. I grew up in a poor family so I know how it is like to be that situation. Mom couldn't make enough money to support the whole family so we rely mostly on help from charity of local and foreign country and red cross. That is why I feel sorry for these people.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 5, 2011)

Speaking of that dunderhead reagan who gets unwarranted credit for ending the cold war, I heard this pig the other day also trying to take some unwarranted credit for this also..

A revisionist to history is all he is. And he has the gall to call other people revisionists. 

Just go away! I swear this guy's that annoyingly obnoxious gas bag that won't leave your party.


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 5, 2011)

this really tugs at my heart strings. Note the majestic music in the back ground, he can't be full of shit can he?




YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> this really tugs at my heart strings. Note the majestic music in the back ground, he can't be full of shit can he?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only this were true.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 5, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Jesus's parents were poor, he turned out OK.



Is this true?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> Is this true?



I was there and saw it so it must be true.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 5, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> this really tugs at my heart strings. Note the majestic music in the back ground, he can't be full of shit can he?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, we call those people shitbags. He's so full of shit he's got shit breath. 

I'm surprised his nose isn't as long as the eiffel tower is high, phuquin lying shitbag.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 5, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Yeah, we call those people shitbags. He's so full of shit he's got shit breath.
> 
> I'm surprised his nose isn't as long as the eiffel tower is high, phuquin lying shitbag.


 
IA I used to have a customer from VietNam whose name was Phuq Dong(I was working at the Costco Wholesale Pizza Kitchen when I was about 19). I loved calling out his name over the speaker system:

"Mr fuck! Mr Fuck Dong!! Your order is ready! Fuck Dong!!! your order is ready! I made sure I was close to the mike when I saw him in line...highlight of my working day.

Thanks for reminding me of it.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

Lol


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 5, 2011)

banker23 said:


> IA I used to have a customer from VietNam whose name was Phuq Dong(I was working at the Costco Wholesale Pizza Kitchen when I was about 19). I loved calling out his name over the speaker system:
> 
> "Mr fuck! Mr Fuck Dong!! Your order is ready! Fuck Dong!!! your order is ready! I made sure I was close to the mike when I saw him in line...highlight of my working day.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of it.



 I can hear this conversation now, dang ma, how come you named me Fuck Dong, don't you like me? I was a newborn, what did I do to you?


----------



## LAM (Dec 5, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> really? so we'd be better off without their shopping sprees? remember there's someone all the way down the line who benefits from rich people buying things or spending foolislhy whether it's fine dining, cars, boats, clubs, clothes, etc.....



luxury items like yachts, designer clothing, jewelry, etc. come from manufacturers that employee very few people


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 5, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> these 1% buy products that YOU, the everyday person, makes/assembles/packages/sells, etc....maybe you're right fuck 'em tell them to stop spending their millions and put it in a safe and never touch it......no wonder why you of the claimed 99% are poor.....



The products I help make are bought by far more people than the 1%.  

Thinking you are part of the 1% doesn't make you one of the 1%.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 5, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> these 1% buy products that YOU, the everyday person, makes/assembles/packages/sells, etc....maybe you're right fuck 'em tell them to stop spending their millions and put it in a safe and never touch it......no wonder why you of the claimed 99% are poor.....



Really, or do they import the finest from France, Italy,etc...  I don't recall the last time I saw a limo parked out in front of the little mom and pop shops that line the main road by my house.  Most of those looked like middle class types to me.   Those one percent must be buying everything in bulk to be supporting the consumer market so much....

I guess we should go back to pandering to the richest few and start artisanships to fine craft everything for these big spenders who keep our economy afloat....


----------



## LAM (Dec 5, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> The products I help make are bought by far more people than the 1%.
> 
> Thinking you are part of the 1% doesn't make you one of the 1%.



in his wildest dreams, he might bump into a 1%..they don't live in the same world as most americans.

the 1%'ers are my people that's the world I grew up in and they don't even spout the bullshit that you hear on main stream media sources that claim to speak for the far right.  faux news doesn't even speak for most rich republicans none of my republican friends (90% which are 1%'ers) subscribe to any of the conservative rhetoric, while they are obviously only a sample of that population the northeast is where most of the money in the US is and not many believe any of that crap.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 6, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Really, or do they import the finest from France, Italy,etc...  I don't recall the last time I saw a limo parked out in front of the little mom and pop shops that line the main road by my house.  Most of those looked like middle class types to me.   Those one percent must be buying everything in bulk to be supporting the consumer market so much....
> 
> I guess we should go back to pandering to the richest few and start artisanships to fine craft everything for these big spenders who keep our economy afloat....



There's that and there aren't many Bentleys made here, either.  Anyone know of a Ferrari plant in North America?  Must be one of the best kept secrets.


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 6, 2011)

LAM said:


> luxury items like yachts, designer clothing, jewelry, etc. come from manufacturers that employee very few people



you have to continue down the line....all the pieces of each item are made somewhere, paints, bolts, brackets, license stickers, EVERY little piece that's on a item is made, prossesed, painted, whatever somewhere....

i'm sure you've seen one of those reports that show how may individual jobs go into producing something......usually many companies involved........it's  pretty eye opening.....most people don't realize that most products aren't 100% done at just one location......

so i encourage the wealthy to spend......we NEED them to continue to spend...regardless of what they spend it on......


----------



## Chubby (Dec 6, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> so i encourage the *wealthy* to *spend*......we NEED them to continue to spend...regardless of what they spend it on......


These two (above) usually don't go together.  Wealthy and Greed go hand in hand.  And greedy usually don't like to spend. It is the 99 % who keep the economy flowing.


----------

